# Manual Home Roaster



## AndyJay (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all....

Does anyone know if there's a manual (hand crank) bean roaster for home use (small)?

I've seen the Hario RCR-50, but it's very expensive.

I'd love to have a go at home.

Thank You All

Andy


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

AndyJay said:


> Hi all....
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a manual (hand crank) bean roaster for home use (small)?
> 
> ...


Hand crank, yes I have 3 of them, the whirley pop 6 quart stove top, fitted with a temp gauge that is good but you must be careful with flame, very heat sensitive.

2 drum roasters that I picked up in 2nd hand markets, one does 280grams the other 500-600g. all gas fired.

Some photos:

Are you a Home Roaster? - Page 3

*see post 28 and 35*. added a cover. They work great, you don't need very expensive gear to make good roast, just a bit of practice, stopwatch and ears to hear cracks.

And few kg of robusta to try your skills.

I personally prefer drum roasts as opposed to sweeping or stirring like Whirley pop.

The Hario is way overpriced in my opinion, for that money, you can find a used Behmor...plus 50 grams? at a time? That's barely 3 double espressos


----------



## AndyJay (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks soundklinik 

Looks like i need to get rummaging around some markets, shops, etc...

Just makes me wonder why there isn't something suitable on the market at a decent price.

Thanks again

Andy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bite the bullet and buy a genie!!

Not sure i could be bothered with all that manual stuff.


----------

